# MDC / Roundhouse Hoppers



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, back to where we were.


We're building a list of MDC/Roundhouse known hopper road names.


We're at 25. 


If some one knows the product part number for each road name variation, feel free to add them


Thanks


Randy



Erie / Black
Soo Line / White
Union Pacific / Dk Yellow
Nickle Plate / Black
Santa Fe / Tucsan red
Chesapeake & Ohio / Black
WM Chessie / Bright Yellow
Rio Gran de / Black
C&O / Blue 
New York Central / Gray
Reading / Black
Southern Pacific / Tuscan red
Pennsylvania / Tuscan red
Denver & Rio Grande Western / Silver or Gray
Rio Grande / Gray
Golden West Service / Blue
Union Pacific / Gray
White Pass / Blue
Golden West Service / Blue covered hopper
Jack Frost Sugar / White with blue stripe covered hopper
Bessemer / tuscan red
Lake Erie / tuscan red
Central of New Jersey / Red covered hopper
Missouri Pacific / Black

New Release: Monon / tuscan red

25 and still looking


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

I know they also sold a red oxide and black undec. versions. 


Some were outside braced


This one happends to be lettered for Suleski Transportation


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

Well, I have been scanning ebay for months now and while I have found a few MDC/Roundhouse Hoppers, there some I have not found. 

If you have any of the following that you would part with or know of a good sourse please let me know. 
New York Central / Gray 
Pennsylvania / Tuscan red 
Denver & Rio Grande Western / Silver or Gray 
Rio Grande / Gray 
Golden West Service / Blue 
Union Pacific / Gray 
White Pass / Blue 
Golden West Service / Blue covered hopper 
Jack Frost Sugar / White with blue stripe covered hopper 
Bessemer / tuscan red 
Lake Erie / tuscan red 
Central of New Jersey / Red covered hopper 
Missouri Pacific / Black 
New Release: Monon / tuscan red 


I already have the following 

Erie / Black 
Soo Line / White 
Union Pacific / Dk Yellow 
Nickle Plate / Black 
Santa Fe / Tucsan red 
Chesapeake & Ohio / Black 
WM Chessie / Bright Yellow 
Rio Gran de / Black 
C&O / Blue 

Reading / Black 
Southern Pacific / Tuscan red


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Western Pacific hopper from MDC, black with white lettering but know of no source.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the info on the 2 MDC hoppers I have. 

MDC 4164 Road number/name 26525 Duluth Missabe & Iron Range short hopper reddish brown color. Less than 30 feet!! 

MDC 4206 Denver & Rio Grand silver/grey 30 foot 6 inch hopper 

SO 42xx series is the 30'6" and 41xx numbers are shorter and have the end wheels protruding past the end of the car.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 06/30/2008 6:54 PM
Hi Everyone 

Has anyone noticed the new PIKO Starter set with the 2 bay hopper? It looks to be the same casting as the MDC/Roundhouse hoppers listed below.

I've added a couple hoppers since the last post but still not finding many 

Well, I have been scanning ebay for months now and while I have found a few MDC/Roundhouse Hoppers, there some I have not found. 

If you have any of the following that you would part with or know of a good sourse please let me know. 

New York Central / Gray 
Rio Grande / Gray 
Golden West Service / Blue 
Union Pacific / Gray 
White Pass / Blue 
Golden West Service / Blue covered hopper 
Jack Frost Sugar / White with blue stripe covered hopper 
Bessemer / tuscan red 
Lake Erie / tuscan red 
Central of New Jersey / Red covered hopper 
Missouri Pacific / Black 
Western Pacific / Black
New Release: Monon / tuscan red 


I already have the following 


Erie / Black 
Soo Line / White 
Union Pacific / Dk Yellow 
Nickle Plate / Black 
Santa Fe / Tucsan red 
Chesapeake & Ohio / Black 
WM Chessie / Bright Yellow 
Rio Gran de / Black 
C&O / Blue 
Denver & Rio Grande Western / Silver 
Reading / Black 
Southern Pacific / Tuscan red 
Pennsylvania / Tuscan red


----------



## Rich Florence (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 N&W hoppers in black and a Chessie in blue.


The C&O hoppers were made in at least two different lettering styles.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be clear, you are talking the 2 bay hoppers, not the shorter ore cars right? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, 2 bay hoppers. Not Ore Cars


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They pop up on ebay fairly often, it seems.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Once in a great while I find them at trains shows but mostly undec. Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Today at a train show I seen a Lackawana grey one, later issue as it was in the Roundhouse box.
Total I have around 20 I believe and some are covered whichis kinda neat.
I add Kadee bodymounts & USA bettendorf trucks with steel wheel as the USA trucks will lower them a bit.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice list but I bet you don't have any of these:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rpc7271/MDC_2.jpg 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rpc7271/MDC_3.jpg



http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rpc7271/MDC_4.jpg


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rpc7271/MDC_5.jpg



http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/rpc7271/MDC_6.jpg




All of these cars are custom painted and lettered so don't look for them on ebay. The coal loads are custom also.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes those are nice. Are they all custom painted?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know that Piko bought the molds from MDC and are making all the cars again? They are out and I know Art Knapp's has them in stock, I am sure other places will also have them.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, all custom done.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the nice thing is they did come with a coal load. Will be looking for some at our next train show here in about 2 weeks. Later RJD


----------

